

Haystack wrongly accused of Plagiarism - jcfrei
http://blog.geekybusiness.com/post/37268953203/haystack-wrongly-accused-of-plagiarism

======
sashagim
The concept of using the social graph to create a better dating app is
certainly not extremely groundbreaking, but I'm curious about the naming. The
claim that "Haystack is an extremely likely name for a dating app" is a weak
one - the fact is that no one thought about it up until a few month ago. On
the other hand - I doubt someone would just steal the name of a potential
competitor. My theory is "unconscious plagiarism". Someone on that bus heard
something about the original app, didn't really remember it, but when the guys
brainstormed about the name - haystack popped up.

